# Need some help with answer please!!



## jrivera82rolla (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a massey ferguson 1650 hydro drive 16hp kohler it has rear hydrolics and 48" deck hydrolic i would like to know the gallons per minute and pressure that the garden tractor puts out can anyone help out. Thank's in advance


----------

